

Google Launches Guest Mode for Chrome Beta - sgy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/28/google-launches-guest-mode-for-chrome-beta/

======
icefox
One thing to note is that while Chrome does an okay job it still leaks data
between the user accounts so using the guest account servers will still know
that it is the same instance of Chrome that has the main account running (aka
google knows that you are in "guest" mode, but it is still you).

~~~
dragonwriter
Except that one of the best reasons to use guest mode while you have a logged
in session running is to let someone else use your computer without being
affected by our polluting your logged in session. So sure, Google might know
it's the same instance of Chrome but that's not the same as knowing it's you.

~~~
icefox
Well currently there is a bug where yes sites can know it is you. I have an
accounts on a site and when I use guest mode that site knows it is me and auto
logs me in.

